# Best battery(deep cycle?) For 00 TJ auto for plowing?..



## info4tim

Hi guys, have a 3-4 ur old Optima yellow top 34 battery that needs replacing..now. Question: Heard bad things on these of late. What's your top choice for a jeep plowing battery these days n why? I run a Meyer e47, halogen headlites n 4 led 48w tractor lights n an led mini lite bar n a Kenwood amp. Should I just stick with yellow top? Thank you all!


----------



## info4tim

info4tim;1922543 said:


> Hi guys, have a 3-4 ur old Optima yellow top 34 battery that needs replacing..now. Question: Heard bad things on these of late. What's your top choice for a jeep plowing battery these days n why? I run a Meyer e47, halogen headlites n 4 led 48w tractor lights n an led mini lite bar n a Kenwood amp. Should I just stick with yellow top? Thank you all!


No one has any thoughts, experience on this?


----------



## affekonig

I plowed with an 01 and now an 04 TJ and have used regular old Autozone red batteries with no problems. They're cheapish and have a good warranty, but again, I haven't had problems. Stock alternator on both and the 01 saw long hours of heavy use. Save the money is my suggestion.


----------



## theplowmeister

My latest Jeep has a group 64 battery and a 160 AMP alt. seems to work fine.


----------



## ggb6259

I was looking for my dodge... a group 65. not sure what you need but good info in the thread below.

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/forums/showthread.php?553755-BEST-Group-65-Battery-for-the

Looks like a diehard gold might be the best bet...... in all sizes...


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;1924112 said:


> My latest Jeep has a group 64 battery and a 160 AMP alt. seems to work fine.


Thanx pm. So a 64/65 will fit in 00 TJ? What's diff between 64 n 65? I'm just wondering if I need the deep cycle chging that Optimas supposedly provide for plowing? Thanx again


----------



## bschurr

Sears Gold is my battery of choice. A step above that would be an AGM (Advanced Glass Mat) battery. Optima and Sears Platinum are 2 examples of batteries that use this technology which allows for improved deep recharge cycles as compared to typical SLA (Sealed Lead Acid) batteries.


----------



## info4tim

bschurr;1924322 said:


> Sears Gold is my battery of choice. A step above that would be an AGM (Advanced Glass Mat) battery. Optima and Sears Platinum are 2 examples of batteries that use this technology which allows for improved deep recharge cycles as compared to typical SLA (Sealed Lead Acid) batteries.


Thanx to all! On my way to Sears for the Plat! Got $25 off signing up for a "member" on their website! Yeaaaaa! prsportpayup


----------



## ggb6259

I get all my families car and truck parts,motorcycle oils, filters etc from Autozone. I joined their rewards program and it adds up fast. I live close enough to where I can make a couple trips and really work the offer to my advantage. We drive by AZ 5 times a day.. 

You get a credit everytime you spend $20. 5 credits is a $20 on a member card. You can save them up. I bought my wifes battery last with the credits and almost to an ODBII scanner... and I've been saving since July....


----------



## theplowmeister

the deep cycle batteries work best with a slow discharge the plows use high amperage draw not good for deep cycle.


----------



## novawagonmaster

I run a Group 65 (Interstate MTP-65).
It was a snug fit, but I wanted the biggest thing I could get in there.
It has 1000 cranking amps at 32 degrees, and 850 at zero.
30-month free replacement period.

Since my Jeep sits between snow events, I leave it hooked up to a Battery Tender Jr.


----------



## jme4158

i had a die hard platinum in my 06 TJ. it worked great! and if you look around you can find coupons to order online and pickup in store. when i bought it it was like $197 and they had a coupon for $20 off $200 so i added a screwdriver to put me over the $200 and got my discount.


----------



## EHoward19

The sears and Optima batteries are the best imo


----------



## info4tim

EHoward19;1932903 said:


> The sears and Optima batteries are the best imo


Thanx all! Got a $25 off coupon by ordering a Platinum on line pick up in store, n slipped a guy $20 for putting it in quick! Thanx again


----------



## tuney443

info4tim;1932923 said:


> Thanx all! Got a $25 off coupon by ordering a Platinum on line pick up in store, n slipped a guy $20 for putting it in quick! Thanx again[/QU
> 
> The VERY best battery alive is an Odyssey.Pure lead construction as opposed to all the rest which are lead type "fillers".VERY expensive but if you demand/need the best,there you go.


----------



## On a Call

Wow am I cheap or what ??

I buy reconditioned batteries, been doing it for years. I pay $ 35.00 and they last for at least 3. Never had an issue with running the plows, lights, radio, salters, and what ever.

I always buy the biggest cold crank I can.

As for the deep cycle....are you planning on running it down ??? Better off getting a good charging system


----------



## theplowmeister

On a Call;1932941 said:


> Wow am I cheap or what ??
> 
> I buy reconditioned batteries, been doing it for years. I pay $ 35.00 and they last for at least 3. Never had an issue with running the plows, lights, radio, salters, and what ever.
> 
> I always buy the biggest cold crank I can.
> 
> As for the deep cycle....are you planning on running it down ??? Better off getting a good charging system


Thats fine. I run a plowing business if I am sidelined because of a dead battery I will loose thousands of $$


----------



## On a Call

theplowmeister;1933136 said:


> Thats fine. I run a plowing business if I am sidelined because of a dead battery I will loose thousands of $$


Ditto

I am running four trucks and two salters.

My main concern, just like you is no break downs. However Interstate Batteries seem to have a great line of Recons. Just look up a warehouse location. I have yet to have one give me issues in 6 years running them. I do however at the beginning of the season have them check for cold amp checks. That to me is the bottom line.

Again, I have yet to have a battery be dead on a truck unless someone left a switch on...that is not a battery issue but operator and I am not above that standard.


----------



## mwalsh9152

tuney443;1932934 said:


> info4tim;1932923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx all! Got a $25 off coupon by ordering a Platinum on line pick up in store, n slipped a guy $20 for putting it in quick! Thanx again[/QU
> 
> The VERY best battery alive is an Odyssey.Pure lead construction as opposed to all the rest which are lead type "fillers".VERY expensive but if you demand/need the best,there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> They call it "thin plate pure lead" and the DieHard Platinum is a rebranded Odyssey.
Click to expand...


----------



## info4tim

theplowmeister;1925074 said:


> the deep cycle batteries work best with a slow discharge the plows use high amperage draw not good for deep cycle.


Then what would you suggest we all use for constant draw/cycling at 30 amps + when plowing?


----------



## Hubjeep

I think the Wrangler takes a 34/78 size like my Cherokee. 

Lately I have been buying Wal-mart Maxx batteries (made by Johnson Control), or Deka's (East Penn). Never had good luck with Exide. The group 34/78 DT (dual terminal) is nice since you can put the plow motor wires on the sides and engine on the tops. 

Knock on wood... I always seem to get 6 years out of a battery.

Whatever brand you get, buy the highest CCA or "Gold" (usually 3 year full replacement warranty one).


----------



## Allagash

ggb6259;1924379 said:


> I get all my families car and truck parts,motorcycle oils, filters etc from Autozone. I joined their rewards program and it adds up fast. I live close enough to where I can make a couple trips and really work the offer to my advantage. We drive by AZ 5 times a day..
> 
> You get a credit everytime you spend $20. 5 credits is a $20 on a member card. You can save them up. I bought my wifes battery last with the credits and almost to an ODBII scanner... and I've been saving since July....


I do the same. I go so far as to buy as close to just over $20 each time I go in as opposed to buying a whole bunch of stuff at once. I drive by my local Autozone at least 5x per day in the course of my daily work travels. If I need to hit the $20 mark and I'm just under, I'll buy a can of PBlaster or Fluid Film, or a bottle of washer fluid or something. I'm sure that's what they want me to do but hey, it's stuff we use in the shop on a regular basis and need anyway.

Just an FYI...the points you earn now have an expiration date which is on the receipt they give you so keep an eye on that.


----------

